
Show HN: I crafted a bust of Elon Musk from concrete - jurgenwerk
https://www.reddit.com/r/elonmusk/comments/ihsbsp/i_crafted_a_bust_of_elon_musk_from_concrete/
======
gus_massa
Why concrete? Can you use the same mold for other materials?

Which part of the head is the most difficult part? I guess the ears or eyes.

Do you have a fake marble finished version?

Do you have a YouTube channel? I've seen somewhat similar project there, but
not about heads.(Warning: Editing video is more time consuming than what you
expect.)

